# Smoked Mac & Cheese (trial run)



## burm1000 (Jun 29, 2019)

Doing one of my favorite things and trying something new today.

https://www.smoking-meat.com/august-15-2013-smoked-mac-and-cheese-with-bacon-and-pulled-pork

It's hot here today, WSM is running a little hot at 250 with only one vent partially open.  Putting it on and hoping it cools a bit, but I'm not stressing over 25 degrees.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 29, 2019)

B1000, I'll take a few plates of that ,looks delicious!


----------



## burm1000 (Jun 29, 2019)

burm1000 said:


> Doing one of my favorite things and trying something new today.
> 
> https://www.smoking-meat.com/august-15-2013-smoked-mac-and-cheese-with-bacon-and-pulled-pork
> 
> ...




One hour in.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks awesome.  Nice touch with the bacon!


----------



## burm1000 (Jun 29, 2019)

burm1000 said:


> Doing one of my favorite things and trying something new today.
> 
> https://www.smoking-meat.com/august-15-2013-smoked-mac-and-cheese-with-bacon-and-pulled-pork
> 
> ...




Finished product.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 29, 2019)

That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it, uh huh, uh huh!


----------



## texomakid (Jun 30, 2019)

That looks awesome! That's also the same way my wife has started cooking bacon. We don't fry in a skillet or pan any more. Oven only. I love it!

Great looking Mac & Cheese! Point! on the list.......


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 30, 2019)

Man that looks so good!

Like like like!


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2019)

Looks like the trial run was a success. Now you’re ready for blast-off!


----------



## ksblazer (Jun 30, 2019)

I really need to try smoking up some mac n cheese.

Yours looks great


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 30, 2019)

It really does look good, Makes me want to try some and I am not a mac & cheese guy. Like.
Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 30, 2019)

ab canuck said:


> It really does look good, Makes me want to try some and I am not a mac & cheese guy. Like.
> Congrats on the carousel ride.


I know right, add Bacon and Pulled Pork...  Damned skippy, pass me a plate, please.


----------



## bertman (Jun 30, 2019)

That looks fantastic (except for the Jayhawk cup)!

I found by accident that using two pans creates thinner layers, and more smoke flavor. I also tried adding bacon a few weeks ago, and might do that every time from now on.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 1, 2019)

Looks grrrrrrrreaaaaaat. Nicely done. Bacon, ham, kielbasa can all be added to Mac-n-cheese to bring it to the next level.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 3, 2019)

Wow !  Gonna have to had that to the must try list.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 6, 2019)

Delicious post! Keep them coming! B


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 7, 2019)

_"That looks fantastic (except for the Jayhawk cup)!"_

Oh this is funny. My wife was born and raised in Wichita. On my first trip up there with her to meet her family we went to a little sports pub for an adult libation. They had a poster in the window with this interesting looking cartoon bird and I asked her what the Hell it was. She said it was a Jayhawk and I responded that it looked more like a pigeon. She blasted me for that but they have forever been dubbed the pigeons around our house.

Ducking and hiding. The fallout could be dangerous 
Robert


----------



## fullborebbq (Jul 17, 2019)

Great job!!! still looking for the jumbo size drooling smiley face emoji !!!!!!!


----------



## brentos260 (Sep 30, 2019)

I just stumbled across this and started drooling!  I've made this many times in the past and it's always a hit.  I also split into two smaller pans for more smoke and I add a diced Jalapeno as well.


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## fullborebbq (Sep 30, 2019)

Found one!!!


----------

